

Remind HN: SparkFun's $100 free day kicks off today (free Arduino?) - whalesalad
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php?id=321

======
noonespecial
Uh-oh. 5am MST and sparkfun.com is already creeping. Hang in there guys, its
going to be wild.

------
throw_away
it was slow all last night & now seems completely dead.

------
wendroid
This has been the most frustrating two hours of my life, I'm pretty sure I'm
going to end up processing the order and not getting the $100 :(

Oh well, lucky me, the $100k has gone, so that cost me two hours of billable
time instead. I guess that's the gamble.

Sad to see people proper bitching in irc, they just gave away $100k of stuff!!
$100K !!!!

